# Magnetic Knife Bars- Ready for Sale



## JBroida

A while back, we posted the prototypes... these are the final products. Prices will be around the $150 mark (sizes are generally about 24in, except the one smaller one here... different sizes can and will be made). The largest and widest cocobolo ones will run about $200 or just under. These ones have some of the best F&F i've seen for magnetic wood strips like this. Moreover, they offer some design features that should make them a bit nicer on your knives... the internal magnetic layout offers a strong grip, the rounded corners dont put pressure on your knives' edge, the wider surface area is more stable, and so on). 

Anyways, if you see one you like, shoot me an e-mail and we can get you a price.

-Jon

The larger ones are about 24 in long, and the widest ones are about 4 in wide.

(sorry for the quick photos... my friend came by today to show them to me real quick... i was shocked at how well they came out this time. Anyways, the photos were done in kind of a rush.)

from top to bottom in the first picture:
1- teak (sold)
2- king wood
3- cocobolo
4- cocobolo
5- bloodwood
6- bocote


----------



## ecchef

:ubersexy:


----------



## KCMande

Oh my. Those are beautiful. I don't really have a use for a knife bar, if I did I would be all over these.


----------



## Matus

Had I not invested time and effort in doing one, I would get one of these. Love the wood structure.

I bet you got that "rounded corners" idea from me, Jon :clown:


----------



## JBroida

Prices-
(some may already be claimed)
from top to bottom in the first picture:
1- teak (sold)
2- king wood -$175
3- cocobolo -$195
4- cocobolo- $195
5- bloodwood- $155
6- bocote- $130


----------



## Ruso

Be careful with the rounded corners, Apple will sue you 
Those bars looks beautiful, unfortunately I do not have space for one.


----------



## JBroida

To everyone that is waiting for shipping quotes on these, we will get the shipping quotes done this week. 

On a completely separate note, we were wondering if there would be any interest in a very large 3 foot long magnetic knife strip...Here's a picture of the piece of wood that we have right now. It was so beautiful that we didn't want a break it up into smaller pieces. We just weren't sure if there was interest and something this long. It would be about 3 feet long and about 4 inches wide. Any interest?


----------



## Anton

damn - that is a beautiful piece. Wish I had the room!


----------



## Baby Huey

I might be interested. PM me with the pricing. Would give me an excuse to throw a couple of other items from your store in the shopping cart.


----------



## hutchla

I might be interested too. I think I just have about 36" of space. I'll email you.
Jason


----------



## JBroida

There have been quite a few responses here... i think we may go ahead with this one (not 100% sure yet), and if possible, we may do some more of these in the future. Because of the way these are made, we can pretty much do whatever size we want as long as we have the materials for it, so if you have sizes in mind (and dont mind being patient with us), just let me know. Wood-wise, it really depends on what we can find, so we cant take requests in that respect at this time.


----------



## brianh

What's the magnet spacing like on these? Do knives ever have a tendency to rotate towards a neighboring magnet if rotated much, like Mag-Bloks?


----------



## JBroida

there is one row of magnets without any space inbetween each one... i have not noticed rotational problems, and i think (though i could be wrong) its because slightly stronger magnets are used, and there is much greater surface area on which the blades its due to the width of these mag strips.

On the 3ft one, i just spoke to the maker, and it seems it will be $300. I may have underquoted this to some people before i was 100% sure of the price (though i did also state i wasnt 100% sure yet)... sorry about that guys. Anyways, now we have a price, but we're going to hold off on making it until we have a firm commitment from someone, so let me know if you're interested.


----------



## hutchla

email sent


----------



## Lefty

These are gorgeous, Jon. I'm kinda in love with the king wood one.


----------



## JBroida

yeah... i bought the king wood one for myself


----------



## JBroida

Here's a really crappy video i shot earlier today of the ones we have in stock right now (except the really long one-3ft- which has been claimed)... sorry for the crappy quality of the video, but i thought it might be nice to be able to see them in video rather than pictures...

[video=youtube;thmwPc91Pyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=thmwPc91Pyw[/video]


----------



## JBroida

Pricing from first to last in the video:
1st- 3ft cocobolo (claimed)
2nd and 3rd- 24in cocobolo $195
4th and 5th- 24in bloodwood and Paduk (i think... but i might be wrong)- $160
6th- 24in bocote $160
7th- some kind of asian ebony (no price yet)
8th- 20in bocote $145
9th- 18in bubinga $130 (i think)


----------



## brianh

Is the bocote 19"? Really considering that or the bubinga. When will you have pricing?


----------



## brianh

Ah 145


----------



## ecchef

These are really nice. Unfortunately, I live in a rented house and can't bolt anything to the walls.


----------



## brianh

That 20" bocote is haunting me. Someone buy it and put me out of my misery. I can't do longer than 19", max.


----------



## JBroida

so, i had dinner with the guy who makes these for us tonight and he told me that he is happy to make custom lengths as long as he has the wood for it. He's been buying some interesting woods, so if you guys can be patient with me and not too crazy picky about the woods, i will be happy to take requests for custom sizes. He told me he's got a 4ft long piece of wood he wants to make into a strip (after the 3ft long one we had just sold), so if someone is game for something like that, let me know.


----------



## brianh

Hey Jon, sent you a PM.


----------



## JBroida

here's a pic of some of our inventory as of today.... this includes a few new items.






the longer ones are ~$175 and the shorter ones are ~$130-135


----------



## JBroida

2nd from bottom is now claimed


----------



## JBroida

Just got this one in yesterday...beautiful grain pattern. Stunning in person.

$170

I took some closeups of the seam between the two pieces of wood because some dark sawdust got in there and made the line a bit darker, and there were two spots where there was a tiny bit of a gap (just barely enough for a fingernail to fit). I wanted to make sure that this was visible to our customers.


----------



## JBroida

Here's what we've got in stock right now... the longer ones are 24in, the shortest one is 18in. Please e-mail [email protected] if you are interested in ordering one. Prices range from $130-$195.


----------

